# FinShaggy



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

I haven't been on here for a while so I thought I would post here.

I beat my Marijuana case that I really came on the internet to talk about in the first place. 6 Years ago I knew very little about the law and wanted help, but I spent 5 years doing research and figured it out myself. My lawyer had even told me (6 years ago) "If it's your religion, you should call the ACLU" and I have sent stuff to them for years, but they don't ever reply.

But I beat my own case, here it is:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/police-break-the-law-marijuana-in-texas.600189/

Now I am suing the city I am in for an illegal search and seizure and Religious violations, I will be using the lawsuit money to start a Shaivite Temple.

I'll be growing some Tobacco while I am in Texas:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/tobacco-growing-breeding.904703/

And now that my case is finished, I am going to work on overturning the entire Controlled Substances Act, and helping other people with their cases:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/invalidity-unconstitutionality-of-the-controlled-substances-act.904611/


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 1, 2016)

Can you post a selfie please?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Can you post a selfie please?


I don't have any new ones. But I don't have a beard right now. It grows out sometimes, but I have been shaving because I was working at a Cloud Computing company for like 5 months and we did Government Modernization projects and stuff. And now I am suing the city, so I would rather be shaved for that. But I still have long hair.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

And by the way. Now that I am in Texas, and will be going between here and Colorado a lot once the Temple gets started, I will start going to Mexico again, and regularly. And probably other states, but mainly back and forth between Colorado and Texas for states.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 1, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't have any new ones. But I don't have a beard right now. It grows out sometimes, but I have been shaving because I was working at a Cloud Computing company for like 5 months and we did Government Modernization projects and stuff. And now I am suing the city, so I would rather be shaved for that. But I still have long hair.


Ok well a beardless picture will be fine. We miss you.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 1, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Ok well a beardless picture will be fine. We miss you.



I miss u too boo


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

And just by the way, so everyone knows. In Mexico you can get at least 10 pesos per dollar, but the exchange rate is usually around 14 pesos to the dollar. And Reggie is 1 peso per gram. And in states like Colorado people don't even realize, seeds are supposed to be free. And Mexican Sativas are good if you pick the right plants, or breed them to lock in the genetics. Depending how good and green the stuff it came from is.

And as long as you know how to make hash right, you can turn it all in to good hash. For example, you could make Keif or Bubble hash then Blast it with BHO or make Rosin with it. But they also have good strains, for example, Alcapulco Gold is a strain they sell in some dispensaries and it has been the same good grade of Marijuana since around the 50s, in Mexico.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

If anyone does not know how the Controlled Substances Act was written, read this:
https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/395/6/

That case was the very last case tried under the Marijuana Tax Act. It was a case where Timothy Leary was arrested at the border when he forgot that he had Marijuana from New York in his car, and for some unrelated reason, he was denied access to Mexico that day and searched on his way back in to the United States. He was arrested for not stating that he was in possession of Marijuana, or the nature of his Marijuana business and for not having a tax stamp when crossing the border with it. 

In court he argued that the law was unconstitutional according to his 5th Amendment rights, because if he had declared he had had Marijuana whether at the border or at a Government office (in order to get a tax stamp) they would have arrested him, meaning that he would have to incriminate himself either by declaring his possession of Marijuana or by bringing it to the Government office. This was found by the Supreme Court to be in violation of his 5th Amendment Right to not incriminate himself and not only was the charge dropped, the entire law was overturned because the wording was unconstitutional. 

The Controlled Substances Act was written in response to this, but during the time between the overturning of the law and the writing of the new one, Marijuana was completely legal.

And if someone challenges the Controlled Substances Act with the 21st Amendment, it could happen again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Ok well a beardless picture will be fine. We miss you.


I'll take one soon. I never really take selfies. I have only taken like 2 ever. All the other pictures people post of me came from videos.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 1, 2016)

You're just a fond of information


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Oppression of Hindus by the United States
http://www.scribd.com/doc/271997415/Hindu-Brief#scribd
http://www.scribd.com/doc/270436023/Somic-Shilpa-Shastras
The drug laws (the Controlled Substances Act) are in violation of the Free Exercise Clause of the Constitution, similar to how it violates this same Clause in Native American and Santo Diame cases. It is also possible the act violate the 21st Amendment, which legalized not alcohol or fermented drinks, but all intoxicating liquors, and by the definition of intoxicating liquor, Bhang is an intoxicating liquor (The Controlled Substances Act was written when it was found that the Marijuana Tax act violated the Fifth Amendment and was overturned, the Controlled Substances Act may need to be overturned due to 21st Amendment violations). There are very few Supreme Court cases involving the 21st Amendment, and no one has ever brought up to the Supreme Court the point that the 21st Amendment legalizes intoxicating liquors. The 21st Amendment was ratified in 1933 The drug laws at that time were based on the Harrison Narcotics Tax act, which did not make narcotics illegal but taxed them and limited importation from foreign countries. Around this time most every drug could be bought at a Drug store, and much of the time it would be in syrup form and mixed with Soda. This is where Coca-Cola comes from, which was originally made with the Coca leaf.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> And just by the way, so everyone knows. In Mexico you can get at least 10 pesos per dollar, but the exchange rate is usually around 14 pesos to the dollar. And Reggie is 1 peso per gram. And in states like Colorado people don't even realize, seeds are supposed to be free. And Mexican Sativas are good if you pick the right plants, or breed them to lock in the genetics. Depending how good and green the stuff it came from is.
> 
> And as long as you know how to make hash right, you can turn it all in to good hash. For example, you could make Keif or Bubble hash then Blast it with BHO or make Rosin with it. But they also have good strains, for example, Alcapulco Gold is a strain they sell in some dispensaries and it has been the same good grade of Marijuana since around the 50s, in Mexico.


Your religious excuse will cover transporting drugs over the boarder? Have you seen blow by any chance.. I'm pretty sure everyone knows you can buy weed in Mexico and smuggle it into America and make a profit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Your religious excuse will cover transporting drugs over the boarder? Have you seen blow by any chance.. I'm pretty sure everyone knows you can buy weed in Mexico and smuggle it into America and make a profit.


No. I am not going to Mexico to smuggle things across the border. I will be there long enough to use a lot of hash, and I was just saying that other people can make hash there too. They can do whatever they want with it.

I would bring Cannabis Seeds and maybe San Pedro Cactus and other plants.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

And I only use the word hash for the benefit of people here. In Hinduism it is called Charas. And Marijuana is known as Bhang.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is how to do a Medical grade hash extraction:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/actual-medical-grade-extraction-method.847731/


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

I think people in America are confused about what Mexico is. It's a whole country, full of people. And think of Jamaica, everyone thinks of it for its Marijuana and Hash, but it's not like every single person who lives in Jamaica smokes. Same in Mexico, there is a lot of fun shit going on in Mexico. And not like in Cancun, like in Hermosillo. And tons of Native tribes.

Everyone should go read _A Separate Reality _by Carlos Casteneda before you talk about what someone else or you would go to Mexico for.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is the PDF
http://www.federaljack.com/ebooks/Castenada/books/2. A Separate Reality.pdf


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> No. I am not going to Mexico to smuggle things across the border. I will be there long enough to use a lot of hash, and I was just saying that other people can make hash there too. They can do whatever they want with it.
> 
> I would bring Cannabis Seeds and maybe San Pedro Cactus and other plants.


So you where just saying it's cheap in Mexico.. And your going to smoke a bunch of charas.

Have you met a devote Hindu? Would they be ashamed or empowered by what you are trying to accomplish for them?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> So you where just saying it's cheap in Mexico.. And your going to smoke a bunch of charas.
> 
> Have you met a devote Hindu? Would they be ashamed or empowered by what you are trying to accomplish for them?


Not just smoke, make brownies, milk and all kinds of stuff. I will go there for at least a month every time I go, if not longer.

And at the Cloud Computing company I worked at recently, there was only me and one other American there, everyone else was Indian and on Visas from India. And they were all excited to meet an American Hindu and they thought it was great that I am starting a Temple and everything. I have been a Hindu for 10 years, so I am Hindu whether another Hindu agrees with me or not.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

And I am not just going to go to Mexico to smoke/eat/drink Charas. I will go there to meet people, and they will smoke the Charas also. And then I can start a Temple in Mexico and we can use the O-Visa and the Supreme Court case, Church of the Holy Trinity V the United States, to ensure that our ministers can move between the Texas branch and the Mexican branch.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2016)

I meant the whole using their religion to 'beat' a case thing


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Btw beat infers you where in the wrong and somehow 'won'..a man of your spirituality would see this is the wrong vernacular to emphasize.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Btw beat infers you where in the wrong and somehow 'won'..a man of your spirituality would see this is the wrong vernacular to emphasize.


I don't see how beating is the wrong term. I had the charge for 5 years, and I had to fight it in order to get it dropped. It's not like I just said "It's my Religion" and they were like "Oh, sorry".


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

I wonder how much it is to bring tobacco back to America in large quantities.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

The Shilpa Shastra (The Science of Arts and Crafts)
https://jambudveep.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/principles-of-silpashastra.pdf

The Somic Shilpa Shastras (The Science of the Art and Craft of Soma)
http://www.scribd.com/doc/270436023/Somic-Shilpa-Shastras


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't know why, but my Google+ page has 3,000,000 views
https://plus.google.com/103614823721232858992/posts

And my blog has 300,000 views
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/

That just seems backwards to me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

US V Mexico, Border Volleyball


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

El Infierno
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v68262394J5jjjTJD


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Also,
Going from Texas to Colorado to Texas. I would say that it is just as easy to get Marijuana in both places, but I never thought I would ever be able to walk in a store and buy it. Or have a State Issued card saying I could carry around 2 oz and have 6 plants (now it is a Constitutional Right of all Citizens of Colorado).

But in Texas you just have to ask some people and everyone knows where to find it. It's not like there is a shortage here.

And for a few months I lived in Portales New Mexico, and the only difference there is that it was more expensive because there was less of it, but only because it was the border of Texas and New Mexico and everyone was bringing it in to Texas through that town, so not much ended up actually in the town.

And in Mexico, it's literally everywhere. When I was there for about a month and a half once, I was hanging out with a guy that managed a RV park for tourists who drove RVs down there (called Snowbirds in Mexico) but not during tourist season so I was the only Gringo in the whole town, and he had 2 Police friends that came over and they didn't care that I was smoking, they just drank though.

And in Florida, it's everywhere, but everyone sells it in tiny little bags. Everyone in Florida knows about it, you can get like a tiny tiny ziplock bag packed with bud for $5, and if you don't know anyone you will probably pay $10. But the Police there (about an hour radius around Miami: In Florida, the further North you go the more Southern it gets) are really in over their heads. There is so much going on in Miami, car jackings and people taking people to the ATM with a gun pointed at them every day. Just driving around regularly we had a helicopter point at our car 2x in the like 3 months I was there, because they were just going down the line of traffic looking at the drivers to see if any of them are the suspect they are looking for. We just found someone when I first got there by Holding a Cigarillo out the window and held it up when we were pulling in somewhere and saw someone who looked like he might have some bud, and he saw the Cigarillo and it was that easy, he had some bags with him and everything.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)

sex. in your mom. now.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't see how beating is the wrong term. I had the charge for 5 years, and I had to fight it in order to get it dropped. It's not like I just said "It's my Religion" and they were like "Oh, sorry".


Please let others respond it's almost not pathetic that you fill yourself up


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Please let others respond it's almost not pathetic that you fill yourself up


Are you using Google translate to post here in English? What you just said makes no sense as a reply to what I said, which was a reply to the other thing you said. And what does fill yourself up mean?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2016)

It's when you cum in your own ass


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

Thought I would put this here to expand the discussion about the border:

I am in Texas right now and I know for a fact that one of the people living in the house next to me is an illegal immigrant, and I just use Google Translate to talk to him. He is a regular person.

And when I was in California, I worked at an Avocado factory/warehouse in Oceanside, and most of the people working there were illegal immigrants. I had to learn some Spanish just to work there, but I learned it while I was working. And again, they were all regular people.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2016)

Donald Trump is haunting people's Dreams
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/09/why-donald-trump-is-haunting-your-dreams.html



Since Frued we have seen Dreams as a form of Wish-fulfillment where the brain does "Dreamwork" (different than what Dreamworkers do) to turn your real world experience into something different but similar to your real world experience.

This is not how they thought of Dreams in the Ancient world. In Ancient Egypt they did not really have any words to describe "Dream Activities" and instead most dreams are something you "see" not something you experience. The Egyptian word _rsw.t_ means to "awaken" while sleeping. _m??.nm rsw.t_ means "to see in a dream".

So to them Dreams were something that you got to see not something you neccisarilly experience. And the way they categorized dreams was _Dreams that were Sought or Provoked_ and _Dreams that come Spontaneously._


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/if-anyone-does-not-understand-art-read-this.905477/


----------



## Finshaggy (May 10, 2016)

Started growing tobacco. I will take pictures in the next few weeks.


----------

